# How well is ale(4) working?



## jkcarrol (Nov 28, 2008)

I'm expecting an Asus P5Q Pro motherboard this week, and I'm curious if anyone has any feedback on the new ale(4) driver from Pyun YongHyeo - specifically, for the L1E (AR8121) card.

It looked (based on the request for testing thread) as though most of the stability issues were ironed out, but the problems with it consuming a lot of CPU were a little concerning. Does anyone have any details on how much CPU utilization?

I'm planning on throwing an old PCI em(4) card in there anyway, just in case. But I'm wondering how reliable the L1E will be.


----------



## WildChild (Jan 5, 2009)

I know this thread is a bit old but I reply anyway. I've been using the ale(4) driver on my new home server since November with no problem at all with it. I only use a 100mbits link (limited by my router) and the CPU usage has never been a problem (stays under 5%, probably near 0). I don't know with full gigabits transfers. My motherboard is an ASUS P5KCM-PL with an Intel Pentium Dual Core E5200.


----------

